# Keeping crickets alive



## forwantof (Feb 10, 2008)

We got 3 tubs of silent brown crickets yesterday for our baby beardie. I take out 10 at a time to gut load and they go into a cricket keeper. I have put carrot in the clear plastic tubs the other crickets are in (which I read was a moisture source for them as you cant put water in) and there is wheetabix looking stuff at the bottom. Is there anything else I can do to keep them nice and alive? I do have bug grub but thought this would be the same as the stuff at the bottom.

Thanks!


----------



## forwantof (Feb 10, 2008)

No-one? :up:


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

i'm finding keeping them in a dark warm place they seem to last longer i also transfer them all to a cricket keeper and give em bug grub and salad.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

I tend to use the lid of a cricket tub with some wet paper towel in for moisture, then put fresh veg on top of that. They have fish food / BD pellets / duckling pellets at the "dry" end of the cage, like this:










As long as you keep fresh food and wet towel in there, and make sure that they don't get too hot or cold, they seem to last for quite a while!


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

i transfer all mine straight to the cricket keeper but dont let any of the dead ones or the bran in there with them and i have two pots in there one with hard water/bug gel which wirks a treat and gets eaten very quickly and in the other pot i have got either cricket food or fresh fruit which get changed daily.

dont forget to clean the keeper regularly pipes as well.


----------



## forwantof (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for your replies! I will definately try to moist kitchen roll. At the moment I have a small cricket keeper for only upto 30 crickets but tbh I wouldnt keep 30 it in, its tiny! May have to invest in a bigger one to save me keep decanting them from the tub. But then I will have to gut load them all at the same time rather than just gut loading 10/day.


----------

